# Bear Super Kodiak "Grayling Green"?



## returntoarchery (Feb 6, 2011)

Just saw Bear's offering a Super Kodiak "Grayling Green" buginga riser accent strips llike the 60-70s Super Kodiak.... That's done flung a craving on me fer one. Bought a new SK in 72-73' shot it for 10 years then sold it in early 80's cuz I thought I needed a training wheel bow. Regret doing that now.

Anybody seen or shot the new "Grayling Green" SK?


----------



## gurn (Feb 6, 2011)

Never shot one but it looks real nice.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 6, 2011)

3 rivers is selling them for about 600$ .


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 6, 2011)

yep. where I saw it.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 6, 2011)

They have an add in TBM.  Good looking bows for sure.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 7, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> 3 rivers is selling them for about 600$ .



 Out of my league!


----------

